
Show HN: SimpleBlock – like uBlock but with global switch - godot
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/simpleblock/jhpheijfhpbkaejncokigfaihgdndjhg
======
godot
Hi HN, dev here.

No breakthrough or anything here, I like uBlock Origin (my favorite extension
of its kind), but I hated that there is no global power switch and only a
whitelist button. I personally don't like whitelisting, and prefer to only
switch it off and on when needed.

Don't know if there is anyone else like me out there, so I released this to
public and see. I might add a feature or two down the road.

------
therealmarv
I use Incognito mode for the same behaviour so it does not get messed up with
my logged in sites data. But use it only e.g. when booking flights etc. (don't
trust adblocking on critical bookings... shooted myself in the foot once with
that)

~~~
godot
Interesting. I use Incognito mode pretty extensively nowadays (pretty much
whenever I google anything silly that I don't want google to remember me
having searched for it, like needing to buy random items online that I'm not
regularly interested in, etc.), and I actually want my adblocker to be active
even in Incognito. (I enable simpleBlock on Incognito for this reason)

